# air compressor air line question



## tyronekndrck (Jun 25, 2012)

hi guys i used a 2 gallon air compressor for a while, and was going to get a 60 gallon air compressor. i want to know if it is required to have airlines in my garage to operate it or if i can plug it and use like my small compressor because if having airlines ran just gives better quality im not worried about it, i just see everyone talking about having ran airlines for big compressors. thanks very much...


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

its not necessary but just makes for more convenient use that way you can hook up a hose right next to where you are working rather than drag a hose all across your garage every time you need to use air


----------



## tyronekndrck (Jun 25, 2012)

i will like to thank u for the quick reply


----------

